# Anyone familiar with current-year Bottecchia bikes?



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Shop in Germany has some Bottecchia bikes that look pretty interesting--we're looking at a bike for my wife.

Model we're looking at is the Bottecchia RS 610 8AVIO Shimano 105 (2013).

Best I can tell it's a 12K carbon monocoque, guessing the frame is produced in China. 

Web searches suggest the name was big for a bit, then became a brand that's been sold around--most recently to Bikes Direct, but these don't appear to be the same bikes BD was selling under the brand.

Appreciate any opinions on what appear to be the current manufacture of these bikes...

Thanks!!


----------



## CafeRoubaix (Sep 11, 2012)

Big Caveat! I am a dealer and I am looking at Bottecchia for my studio.

Ever since the BD North American rights to the Bottecchia name has expired, they have been making a very soft relaunch into the NA market. the 8AVIO is a great bike from what I can tell so far and we are seriously considering bringing them into our shop. The Reparto Corse are all quality builds. I hope she likes it.

Cheers.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Dan!

We did find out a lot about them in the course of our research--actually turned out a friend of ours that works with my wife has one, and is *very* pleased with it. I was confused on my initial research because of all the BD references to the brand.

As it turns out, we wound up going with a Bianchi Infinito for my wife.

In any case, best of luck with your expansion in to their line if you choose to pursue it!


----------

